# DIY melamine enclosure - tools & costs!



## JrFear (Oct 15, 2012)

*DIY melamine enclosure - tools &amp; costs!*

Hi every body!
have had a few people ask to put up a post about how to make a basic enclosure including what I paid and tools I used! So here we go!

First off design, I made a few sketches of what I wanted as a rough idea!

Next up was finding the materials I needed!
- melamine
- glass
- vents
- tracks ( for glass to slide on )

And of corse tools!
- drill
- jigsaw
- screws
- silicone
- silicone pusher thingamabob

I had all my melamine cut to size by a supplier who dealt with plywood and melamine! He cut it all to the perfect size I needed and helped me with the design to assure it would be strong which was nice of him! I also got the edges that I knew would be showing edged white which was pretty cheap! All up the wood cost me $98.50 to be exact, you could pick it up at bunnings cheaper i reckon but i never looked! the edging cost me $27 alone. Your can do your own edging with iron ons from bunnings but I don't think it's as good!

Glass I got from a local glassier, it's prob is the most expensive part of the build, we'll for me any way! I got 2 5mm 459x600 sheets that were toughened and i got the edges polish! All up it cost me $120 but no doubt you will be able to get it cheaper some where I feel I got ripped off abit!

I looked everywhere for the rite vents that I wanted! Found some from a sponsor on the website but they were way to expensive for what they were so looked at online hardware store and found the exact same ones for practically nothing! The brand for the vents is prestige, I got the round vents for the front for only $2.10 for a pack of 2! Same round vents you see on most reptile one enclosures but in white! And got the bigger vents which were 9.5x5cm for $4.80! I no I can't post the site on here but if ur interested PM me!

Finally the tracks which I got from bunnings! They didn't have them in so had to order them in so I had to order x amount of them! The brand i used is cowdroy! Ask them to look at the cowdroy catalog the ones I got are the basic plastic glass tracks!! I got 6 of them for $75.80 which works out around $12.63 each!

All up $254.53 not including any wiring!

i think I covered all costs here! I can't seem to be able to upload pics from my iPad so I won't be going into how to put it all together! I will be making some more in a few weeks so ill make sure I get loads of pictures and I mite make a video!
hope this helps some one hahahaa 

cheers
jesse

- - - Updated - - -

Oh wow a picture guess it did work! But I can't be bothered doing the rest hahaa sorry


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 15, 2012)

Did mine the exact same way except Melamine from bunnings came to less than $50. Clear float 5mm glass from a glazier at that size is about $30-$50 and they usually have the tracking too(though for my first tank I also got 5mm laminated with polished edges and finger grooves for $90).


----------



## Rob (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice post Jesse, thanks for sharing.

As for the Bunnings melamine - It has been noted in other threads (by experienced, respected cage builders) that this isn't up to par, and is better sourced from a Kitchen mob or similar.


----------



## JrFear (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Rob
i have noticed bunnings material isn't as good as going to a proper supplier with other projects I've been building! Tends to break up a lot easier maybe its the glue they use I don't know!

have decided to make a video on my next enclosure I build so every body can give it a go!


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 16, 2012)

Agreed with the Bunnings vs Cabinetmaker quality, but as long as you aren't using it in a moisture rich environment it is quite adequete.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 16, 2012)

The stuff from bunnies is ok, but try to use the precut sections they supply, rather than getting large sheets and cutting them to size. As soon as you cut it (which I generally use a skill saw with guide timber g clamped for straight edges) the edges seem to get crumbly.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah I use the precut sections mainly, when I have to cut I use my dual saw(love the dual saw) and the cuts are perfect, no biting, chipping or flaking, then tape seal all exposed edges thoroughly...


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 16, 2012)

Jacknifejimmy said:


> Yeah I use the precut sections mainly, when I have to cut I use my dual saw(love the dual saw) and the cuts are perfect, no biting, chipping or flaking, then tape seal all exposed edges thoroughly...



Did you get the real dual saw off the telly, or one like it from a hardware? So, they are as good as they are supposed to be? Do the blades last?


----------

